# what would you do? (stocking list)



## benneibru (Dec 4, 2007)

hi all i was recently given a 60 gallon tank and would like to do american cichlids in it. that tank is 60 gallons (rough dimentions 4'long 21"high,14"wide) any ways i would like to see what everyone would put in as a stocking list for the tank so i can get some ideas.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Right now I would put my 20 angel babies in it to grow up. But that not helpful to you. If I were starting over, I'd get. 1 pair veil-tailed angels, 6 apistogramma caucatoides triple red, 3 ottos or SAEs, 8 corydora. Lots and lots of swordplants.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

If it were my tank, I would do one big beautiful fish like a Vieja Argentea (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=92) and a bunch of female convicts as targets/dithers. Another option would be a couple nice Pike cichlids (like http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=35) If you like predators. Pretty much any cichlid that stays around 12" or under will be fine for you. Look around the profiles for central and south american cichlids on www.cichlid-forum.com and find one you like.


----------



## benneibru (Dec 4, 2007)

yea heres what i was thinking

1 firemouth
1 electric blue Dempsey
1 green terror
1 tbar
1 rainbow
1 blue acara
1 golden nugget pleco

what u all think?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Too many fish for a 60g, man. An idea that may work would be
-1 firemouth
-1 Blue JD OR Green terror OR Blue acara
-1 Tbar or rainbow
-1 Gold nugget plec.


----------



## benneibru (Dec 4, 2007)

Gourami Swami said:


> Too many fish for a 60g, man. An idea that may work would be
> -1 firemouth
> -1 Blue JD OR Green terror OR Blue acara
> -1 Tbar or rainbow
> -1 Gold nugget plec.


sorry dude i dident mean i was gonna put all those fish in there just some ideas of the ones i want hell i might go African i dont know what i want to put in there hahaha


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

wut i would do with a 60g

1 texas blue.

1 or 2 convicts

and a firemouth/ jewel fish or another fish around 4-6inches...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

So what did you decide to do?


----------

